# OBP VW Golf Track-Pro Pedal Box. This is a cool setup!



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

OBP Ltd Race Rally VW Golf MKI to IV Track-Pro Pedal Box Part Number: OBPVW008. I am looking to upgrade my brakes on my MK1 rabbit. I am keeping stock rotors and callipers up front but want to convert the rear to disks. I thought that this kit would be a very nice upgrade and also provide a way to balance the front and rear with the bias bar. I am replacing the entire brake system and I noticed that there is a rather large (Brake booster?) Mounted to the firewall and the master cylinder is attached to that. The kit I am interested in only has 2 small master cylinders. One for the front and one for the rear. Will the lack of the booster affect the feel of the brakes in a negative way and is there any thing I should install to compensate for this. Also what size master cylinders would you recommend for the front, rear, and Clutch. I am planning running an 02j manual. The cylinder options are .625/.700/.750. Thanks for all the help.
http://www2.obp.uk.net/catalog...6d409











_Modified by BergCupCar at 7:03 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: OBP VW Golf Track-Pro Pedal Box. This is a cool setup! (BergCupCar)*

The big disc on the firewall is indeed your vacuum brake booster, and they make a huge difference in braking force. It may be less awful in a light mk1, but I would recommend unhooking the vac line, plugging both sides of it (the end to the booster and the end to the vac source) and seeing how uncomfortable it is going to be to have full manual brakes. I would instead recommend going on summitracing or somesuch source and ordering how every many brake proportioning valves you want and keeping the power brakes. And it will be cheaper.
As far as the cylinder bores go, find out the fluid volume required of the drums, and of the discs, and see if the stock master cylinder will press enough fluid or if you will need the bigger master.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: OBP VW Golf Track-Pro Pedal Box. This is a cool setup! (gbisus13)*

Thanks so much for the response. After I posted this I did several hours of searching and stumbled on the information I was looking for. My 1975 VW beetle had complete manual brakes with drums and I locked all four wheels when a raccoon walked out in front of me. My rabbit will be stripped out and very sport oriented. I plan on using it for some light autocross action. My brake booster is shot and I realize that the OBP kit may be overkill but it will do everything I am looking for and more. I will just have to save up and get one. I will do more research before I decide on exactly what master cylinder size will yield the best results. Once again Thanks for the input.


----------



## V-tard (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: OBP VW Golf Track-Pro Pedal Box. This is a cool setup! (BergCupCar)*

I want to do the same thing your doing but i was told there is a mathematical formula to decide what size master cylinder i need. Do you know how that works. the system i want is from wilwood. Its a single pedal 2 master cylinder set up. Im doing it to clean up my engine bay mostly.


----------

